# Oh was I supposed to do this meet and greet thing?



## Raynac (Feb 17, 2009)

Well I guess alot of you have probley seen me around the forum by now but it seems like I missed out on somthing by skipping the meet and greet.

My names William, I am currently am a yellow belt studying To-Shin-do in its 1st and only Canadian SKH Quest Affiliate Club, and I am loving it. The atmosphere is great! My teacher is very good at what hes doings, his teacher was a Hombu Shihan and that teacher was a Hombu Shihan, both regularly train with Steven Haze ( according to my sources Hombu Shihan is the highest honor that any instructor could ever hope to achieve in To-Shin-Do)

I previously had up to blue belt training in a form of karate that i dont know how to spell . I had to stop when the school closed, but i don't mind because I like to-shin-do alot better

aside from matrial arts I grew up on a farm in a rural community and am currently attending the Nova Scotia Agricultural College (which despite its name is actually a universcity) and am going for a bachlor of science with a major in business.

ummm I guess thats about it... oh wait!
Im single *wink wink nudge nudge*


----------



## Gordon Nore (Feb 17, 2009)

OK, William has introduced himself. Now we can stop shunning him.

:lfao:

Kidding. Welcome, William.


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 17, 2009)

Gordon Nore said:


> OK, William has introduced himself. Now we can stop shunning him.
> 
> :lfao:
> 
> Kidding. Welcome, William.


 I dunno... I think for as long as he joined MT to the time he actually introduced himself... he should be shunned ... 

NAH!

Welcome to MT (belated)...


----------



## Tames D (Feb 17, 2009)

*" Im single *wink wink nudge nudge*  "*

I tried using that line before and all it got me was in trouble, lol.


----------



## seasoned (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome aboard, again, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and enjoy, as you have.


----------



## Drac (Feb 17, 2009)

Greetings...


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 17, 2009)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy the site.


----------



## jkembry (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## morph4me (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello William, welcome to MT


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 18, 2009)

Gordon Nore said:


> OK, William has introduced himself. Now we can stop shunning him.
> .


 
We can stop shunning him...was this discussed at the last meeting???

I hate it when I miss the meetings...... 

Just kidding, welcome to MT


----------



## arnisador (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome to the list.


----------



## Carol (Feb 18, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> We can stop shunning him...was this discussed at the last meeting???
> 
> I hate it when I miss the meetings......
> 
> Just kidding, welcome to MT



Meh it was the same old stuff.  You know... "My name is Carol and I first realized that I had a...."  oh...never mind :lol:

Welcome to MT William!


----------



## Raynac (Feb 18, 2009)

HAHA :lfao: Thanks guys! I really like it here. I must say out of the meet and greets I've read this one had the most comical responses. thanks once again.


----------



## JBrainard (Feb 19, 2009)

Ave.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 19, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Meh it was the same old stuff. You know... "My name is Carol and I first realized that I had a...." oh...never mind :lol:
> 
> Welcome to MT William!


 
Hello Carol and what brings you to........sorry ... just a reflex..... ummm just forget it....


----------



## Carol (Feb 20, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> Hello Carol and what brings you to........sorry ... just a reflex..... ummm just forget it....



Well it started with a broken Maglite, then it escalated to a broken Surefire...


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Feb 20, 2009)

welcome to MT

B


----------



## MBuzzy (Feb 20, 2009)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 20, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Well it started with a broken Maglite, then it escalated to a broken Surefire...


 
Raynac

Let this be a lesson to you.

If Carol EVER asks to borrow a Maglite or a Surefire flashlight...just say no


----------



## Raynac (Feb 28, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> Raynac
> 
> Let this be a lesson to you.
> 
> If Carol EVER asks to borrow a Maglite or a Surefire flashlight...just say no


 
AYE AYE SIR! *salutes*


----------



## bowser666 (Mar 7, 2009)

Welcome to MT and enjoy your stay!!!


----------

